
Ask HN: Finding Legal Advice for Startup? - bhavya6187
We are building a news aggregator and wanted to make sure if we are not infringing any copyright laws. What would be the best way to find a lawyer&#x2F;company to make sure we&#x27;re in the good?
======
notinthecards
Hi there! Congrats on your startup. I'm a startup lawyer and I've only
recently discovered a website called UpCounsel that essentially helps with
what you're looking for. I've never used them but they have great reviews.

Happy to chat about your business myself, but I can only give you legal advice
if you're in Ontario, Canada! :)

I hope this helps!

~~~
bhavya6187
Thank you so much for offering to help, but we are looking for someone in
California. Although UpCounsel looks very promising, and I've already started
talking to lawyers on that. Thanks a lot!

